# Dubstep: Krank that Bass!



## socaliboy (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a thread for all us 'dubheads'! A place to post the latest, greatest and bassiest dubstep tracks around. Check out some of these tracks below.

1. The Streets - Blinded by the Lights (NERO remix)

[video=youtube;y_3VeZnIPeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_3VeZnIPeM[/video]

2. Nero - Act like you know

[video=youtube;pjgFYQMWtqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjgFYQMWtqo[/video]


3. Point Blank - Single Drop

[video=youtube;PDBHaexd0UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDBHaexd0UU[/video]

4. Big shout out to one of my favorite dubstep producers online that goes by the name Chrispy. Below is his remix to Rihanna - Rude Boy

[video=youtube;-Kv3BkWnhIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kv3BkWnhIc[/video]


Will be posting more for ya soon!


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Sukh Knight - Ganja

[video=youtube;s2ZCk59-R10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2ZCk59-R10[/video]


Vaski - World on Fire

[video=youtube;vsKT4EZwyM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsKT4EZwyM8[/video]

Vaski - Get Down

[video=youtube;B481pH8m5Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B481pH8m5Ac[/video]


----------



## Zeplike (Jun 26, 2010)

thank you so much for posting this shit It is comin in handy right now


----------



## Zeplike (Jun 26, 2010)

tripping on dxm and I can hear my heart beat in the head phones if theres no music hahah


----------



## grow space (Jun 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;LA_Pp3Hmwsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA_Pp3Hmwsk&playnext_from=TL&videos=Ob0UoBJZ2NU[/video]


WOOOOOOW


----------



## Jack747 (Jul 1, 2010)

I like :>.................


----------



## socaliboy (Jul 15, 2010)

A remix by Jakwob!

[video=youtube;YmvI98s2jno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmvI98s2jno[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 26, 2010)

Yo, socaliboy my house is your house.
You can come over and spin your shit anytime brother !
I am tuned into your frequencies that is for sure !!
Phat beets !*https://www.rollitup.org/members/socaliboy-246730.html*


----------



## G4r3nc3 (Jul 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs[/video]

borgore


----------



## Dgomes (Aug 2, 2010)

Pandora.com has a killer dubstep station


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 3, 2010)

Yo .. 
*G4r3nc3*

That track kinda kicks you in the face ... NO !!
WOW


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 3, 2010)

G4r3nc3 said:


> [video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs[/video]
> 
> borgore



That was so dirty it made the gulf coast look clean.

:thumbsup:


----------



## weedlover714 (Aug 4, 2010)

sick dub step trax guys.


----------



## hitch420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Please take the time to have a listen to my mix i have entered in to the GET DARKER DJ COMP
http://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Fire_Starter/sw4-getdarker-competition/
Tracklisting 
Fitted - DZ 
Yo HeadZ - Dub & Run 
Mad - Magnetic Man 
Remember Dre - DJ Defkline 
Dirty Face - Example (Benga Remix) 
World Of Ragga - Gangsta Na Play 
Roor - Flux Pavilion 
TimeBomb - Dub & Run 
9mm - Self Simular 
Cold Shoulder - Adele (Rusko Remix) 
If Ya Cant Beat Um - Reso 
The Blank (original mix) - Skism 
Stop Watching - Benga 
Hide & Seek - Imogen Heap (Roksonix Remix) 
Rock Music - Benga 
Puppet Walk - The Others
Judging Criteria:
* Top bosses The Risky (D&BA) and Darkside (GetDarker) will be judging and listening out for highest-quality tune selection & technical skill 
* Entrants will be judged on factors including, but not limited to, number of plays, favorites, positive feedback, originality and technical ability
Thanks for listening , Free download link to follow after the competition.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you mind if I capture this and give it a listen in my car ... where da proper bass lives ?


----------



## izreni (Aug 21, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uZnpikoHNWw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uZnpikoHNWw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;_lmKBN7yX_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lmKBN7yX_I&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;ZfFre__TWhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfFre__TWhA[/video][video=youtube;LvANW7mliBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvANW7mliBQ[/video][video=youtube;ODyXPCmEAlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODyXPCmEAlI[/video][video=youtube;57JQJncmQek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57JQJncmQek[/video][video=youtube;oGCc0WqvVT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGCc0WqvVT4[/video][video=youtube;Wcm5p5W7ZNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcm5p5W7ZNk[/video][video=youtube;YECQVv2JKYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YECQVv2JKYo[/video]


----------



## hitch420 (Aug 23, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Do you mind if I capture this and give it a listen in my car ... where da proper bass lives ?


 i will give you a download link for full quality if you want

all i ask is that you post the link about for me its being judged in a competition so i need as many plays as possible


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 1, 2010)

Yo !! Bitches I got one for you.
Warning it might melt your brain.
Check it out with great sound *ON VIEMO HERE*

"Scary Monsters & Nice Sprites" 
Skrillex/12th Planet @ Avalon/Control

[video=youtube;5bv4fD4u6sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bv4fD4u6sE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;uGrlclLV1Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGrlclLV1Qo&feature=related[/video]

Boi !!!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh my God ... Skrillex is freaking me out again ... check out new stuff .....
this guy is getting so good so quick ... scary.

[video=youtube;8CWw8VKH2bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CWw8VKH2bI[/video]

[video=youtube;qM1yp7JY0tQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1yp7JY0tQ[/video]


----------



## stoogy (Oct 6, 2010)

Im really into my dubstep, however not that kind of bass driven, wobbly shit. I like it to be intelligent and well produced.

Here are some artists worth checking out,

2562
Martyn
Appleblim
Distance
Burial
Shackleton
Geiom
Ramadanman
RSD
TRG
Scuba
Mount Kimbie
Pinch
Peveralist

All good stuff and worth listening to. This is dubstep for the thinking man, not for the dance floor. Music is the best thing to enjoy when stoned. If there wasnt music, I dont think id smoke as much weed, or get mashed in general.

peace out,

stoogy


----------



## Massiv3 (Oct 7, 2010)

datsik & gizmo - swagga remix
Bassnectar - teleport massive, boombox, mix tape 2010 remix v.1
pantyraid - enter the machine


----------



## redivider (Oct 8, 2010)

not really that into dubstep. only track i really enjoy is Reso - Onslaught

[youtube]9T7IA2fb5Yc[/youtube]


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4O2G9hkSmU


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

subbed, just to hear some new music, loving those Skrillex tracks man


----------



## JrOne424 (Oct 10, 2010)

You posted some reall good Dubstep, imma post some later =D.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey bitches .... (used in the most endearing way) !!
I am the happiest MOFO this morning !

_*On 12.01.10 I will be partying HARD with SKRILLEX @ WRONGBAR*_
Tickets at hand VIP

[video=youtube;jil8tvKHEA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jil8tvKHEA4[/video]

I am going to _*fluff him up *_!

Look at Monsters and G6 !!

[video=youtube;Wd2BggMmZVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd2BggMmZVU[/video]

_*EMBRACE & BASSMENTALITY PRESENT*_









_more ..._


----------



## kdox420 (Nov 28, 2010)

very nice! a couple of my buddies from Colorado turned me on to dubstep. looks like i'm going to put some new songs in the iPod


----------



## hitmewithmusic (Dec 6, 2010)

james blake= dubstep genius

[video=youtube;xluhIFKZi9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xluhIFKZi9M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DOCTA andrew (Dec 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;LTZ_lT3CkJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTZ_lT3CkJk&hd=1[/video]

bass!


----------



## Goose42 (Dec 16, 2010)

*WOMP what a kick ass thread. Dub-Goblin!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oib0JvkDzYk


----------



## Paul G. (Dec 17, 2010)

subd! wattup peeps! im locked in! jah live! and much respect to ya! peace!


----------



## Paul G. (Dec 17, 2010)

heres my contribution. straight up damian fire!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4O2G9hkSmU


----------



## Richard Smith (Dec 17, 2010)

Some of my favourite Dubstep: 

[video=youtube;Zz8HcP2XUU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz8HcP2XUU0[/video]

[video=youtube;6bzwotiDbSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bzwotiDbSM[/video]

[video=youtube;K1VLaXoRRdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1VLaXoRRdk[/video]


[video=youtube;3e3Z7bj83iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e3Z7bj83iI[/video]
^^^^ i have yet to find anything filthier.


----------



## redivider (Dec 19, 2010)

i don't even know if this qualifies as dubstep.

it's not for the faint of heart, you have been warned.

[youtube]nNs6u7Ny4Rs[/youtube]


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 4, 2011)

My all time fav Dubstep track, crank that bass! 

[video=youtube;i0WlXcQ-hmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0WlXcQ-hmI[/video]


----------



## grow space (Jan 9, 2011)

Get ready, here comes some coki madness :


[video=youtube;zujWVCT4ehk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zujWVCT4ehk[/video]
[video=youtube;vHbsYMaEeas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHbsYMaEeas[/video]
[video=youtube;CbHBBgHNCJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbHBBgHNCJU[/video]
[video=youtube;ug-Xv9q_fyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug-Xv9q_fyo[/video]
[video=youtube;GHXsPjj9pzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHXsPjj9pzM[/video]
[video=youtube;YUDP6f_4CaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUDP6f_4CaI[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

Brothers ... this track has been shaking all the walls here for the past 3 hrs ....

[video=youtube;nmoaeC8v2bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmoaeC8v2bY[/video]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2011)

i DJ dubstep too mang.

i also produce...
check out some of my mixes i've mixed and remixes that i have created.
http:/www.soundcloud.com/da-dank-dee-jay


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i DJ dubstep too mang.
> 
> i also produce...
> check out some of my mixes i've mixed and remixes that i have created.
> http:/www.soundcloud.com/da-dank-dee-jay


Heatless that is great to hear .... I am just setting up my gear ... for some fun.
U play with Ableton live by any chances ...
I am toying with SampleTank and Massive ... Gladiator and Sytrus ... for vsts .... through live 8 .... obviously ..... midi keyboard .... but am looking for a good controller.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Heatless that is great to hear .... I am just setting up my gear ... for some fun.
> U play with Ableton live by any chances ...
> I am toying with SampleTank and Massive ... Gladiator and Sytrus ... for vsts .... through live 8 .... obviously ..... midi keyboard .... but am looking for a good controller.


 im glad we share a common ground with our choices of music, hobbies, and substances 



i use fruity loops, logic, massive, and pro-tools sometimes.
but ableton is where it all happens in the end.
i'm on it almost every day and STILL learn shit that i never knew existed on the program.
ableton is my bitch 

i've taken a break due to school and my graphic designs but it is my true passion. 

but yes...a midi keyboard is a must...so does years of piano lessons (which i wish i have)
im thinking about taking lessons after i get my associates degree.

but in the mean time im sticking to doing what i know and DJ my samples with this sexy thing....
View attachment 1389044
ever heard of a Maschine?!?!?!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes sir ... I have been contemplating purchasing the Maschine .... I am running this in Windows environment .... and was curious as to how that device plays withing this OS ... and mentioned VSTs ..... compatibility ... any issues ...
Also, is there something even better ...hmmm

If you are into graphic design .... chances are that you are an Apple guy .... is that correct ...


----------



## webb107 (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rx6prrO-jas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx6prrO-jas[/video][video=youtube;JgdWtuDcHu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgdWtuDcHu4[/video]
[video=youtube;lVCyko30m8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVCyko30m8Y[/video]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Yes sir ... I have been contemplating purchasing the Maschine .... I am running this in Windows environment .... and was curious as to how that device plays withing this OS ... and mentioned VSTs ..... compatibility ... any issues ...
> Also, is there something even better ...hmmm
> 
> If you are into graphic design .... chances are that you are an Apple guy .... is that correct ...


nailed it!
bahahaha!

if you are getting into Ableton you'll NEED a Mac.
read on further to see why...

but im not saying this because i'm a graphic designer, musician, and every day internet user.

my friend made a very good point to me a year or two ago...
I said "dude, i've never really seen macs crash, go slow OR get viruses easily, when every PC i'v EVER seen is awesome when you first get it but if you get internet on that mofo, in the next 4-5 months that computer will go 10 times slower or have many viruses and crashes all the time (depending on the user)"

and all my buddie's response was simply, "what PC hasn't done that?"
straight and simple.

i still have a PC and plan on getting an apple eventually...
costly damn pieces of machinery, they are. but once you got one and keep it in good condition...you'll get soooo happy.


but all my friends who run Ableton on their Apples....no problems and runs sooo fast.
no matter if you are running 25-32 high performance channels AT ONCE.

i cant even run 6-7 decent quality channels at once on my PC :'(


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 18, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> nailed it!
> bahahaha!
> 
> if you are getting into Ableton you'll NEED a Mac.
> ...


Lol, brother man .... let me tell you this ... I have been building high end PCs for the last 20 years (side job).... my rigs will never crash .... as performance 2 me is paramount. To accomplish this I use the *right components and software*. I am talking about quad core rigs .... SLI, quad video cards .... servers. Machines are also over-clocked for extra juice if the components are right ..... liquid cooling .... no problem. These machines are made with most care to handle .... most demanding tasks. Photoshop CAD Maya ... these tools can never crash. I work with designers ... of all types .... just for that purpose alone. Also .... I got all the software .... _not putting anything into Steves pocket_. As for the software .... I can have any VST in under 5 minutes ..... 20 minutes installed. 

I have been playing with Live 8 for six months now .... and it never crashes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmmm....

i must be doing something wrong haha

i gotta get into building my own.

props mang.

i dont know shit really when it comes down to it except the basics.
i guess its all in opinion =]


----------



## Reclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

good thread. will add to it later when I get home. 

<- dubstep dj in norcal


----------



## Krokaine (Feb 10, 2011)

Modestep - Feel Good
Skrillex - EVERYTHING my fav (Kill Everybody)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahhh ... BBQ ... this one is for you ... brother !

[video=youtube;rGp4D4uQp54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGp4D4uQp54&feature=player_profilepage[/video]

[video=youtube;FDYIdBZUl2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y[/video]


----------



## socaliboy (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;IY4P0Jsef3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY4P0Jsef3w[/video]

This one has a sick fucking drop!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 14, 2011)

> This one has a sick fucking drop!


Ya it does ... that is sick !! 

What do you think of this one ...
Love that 'transformers' layer ...

[video=youtube;CoIZ3jWoGPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoIZ3jWoGPA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;RP5qLPAvIeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP5qLPAvIeY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;29uSjbT98es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uSjbT98es&feature=my_favorites&list=FLxW-LgjVZMJY[/video]


----------



## Zeka (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;BVDc9S3Wcpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVDc9S3Wcpk[/video]
[video=youtube;7x9lrI4r9yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x9lrI4r9yk[/video]
[video=youtube;gbXX9PnHnh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbXX9PnHnh4[/video]


----------

